# Hk45c-tactical..............



## 2ndAMENDMENT (Jan 3, 2012)

How good is the H&K45C-TACTICAL, Navy Seals dropped the MK23 for it, but what are some PLUSES????:rip:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

2ndAMENDMENT said:


> How good is the H&K45C-TACTICAL, Navy Seals dropped the MK23 for it, but what are some PLUSES????:rip:


It's smaller then the MK23?

If you don't plan on ever attaching a suppressor, you don't need the Tactical model, just the regular HK45C. The Tactical just features a threaded barrel and taller sights to clear a suppressor.


----------

